# Southeastern Two Fletch Arrow



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

Here you go Al. This one is from two wild turkey tail feathers. Secondary wing feathers can be used if they are straight enough. Pull of some of the feather from each side but make sure to leave the quill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

Cut the excess off. A half inch, give or take is fine and leave right at an inch of quill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

Use a drop of pitch glue to hold the fletchins` in place while you use fine pieces of sinew to wrap it tight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

Here`s what it look like finished. Make sure that you trim the front quill down to a very smooth transition on the shaft so it doesn`t gouge a chunk of meat out of your finger when you shoot it. These arrows have a very stable arrow flight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

On each fletch, the front tied down edge is on top of the shaft and the back is on the side.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks bigtime Nick!!! That is a little different from what I was planning to do but I like it much better. Looks easier than my proposed method too! I was going to strip the feathers completely down one side, but I can see how leaving feather on both sides will work even better.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2006)

What did you use to trim the feathers for the straight lines?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2006)

Either a very sharp knife  or a fresh flint flake. If you use scissors it doesn`t want to do right for some reason. After you have the feather pulled like in the first picture, lay it flat on a piece of wood and carefully draw the knife across the feather for a smooth cut.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> On each fletch, the front tied down edge is on top of the shaft and the back is on the side.



I know this thread is really old but do have a picture of right where the front is tied down?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I know this thread is really old but do have a picture of right where the front is tied down?





See if this will help. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=


----------

